# "I have no idea what I'm doing"



## e.rose (Feb 28, 2011)

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhavdijIzx1qzrlhgo1_r1_500.jpg


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 28, 2011)

:lmao: good find!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmm, Rose I think your photography skills have sunk to a new low.

Though I like your dog :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 28, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, Rose I think your photography skills have sunk to a new low.
> 
> Though I like your dog :lmao:


 
Unfortunately I can't stake claim to that little gem. 

If it were mine, it'd be a cat instead of a dog.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 1, 2011)

Look look its Uncle Bob!


----------



## cnutco (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it! 

Too bad there is stuff like this being passed off and paid for...:x

Great find


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Two, well-recognized acronyms are MWAC = Mom With A Camera   and also    GWC = Guy With Camera. Now it appears that we also have a new term: DWAC = Dog With A Camera


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2011)

Next time I'm home I'm going to make the upgrade of DWAC - HWACAH
(Husky with a camera and hat)

Though I've on idea how I'll get away with it without my camera being killed!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

I would love to have a  CWAC... but every time I even LOOK at the damned thing, he walks away.

Kitty is not a fan of cameras. :er:


----------



## pgriz (Mar 1, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I would love to have a CWAC... but every time I even LOOK at the damned thing, he walks away.
> 
> Kitty is not a fan of cameras. :er:



  Did you by chance practice your flash technique on him?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

pgriz said:


> Did you by chance practice your flash technique on him?


 
I have no idea what you're talking about...... 

:lmao:
.
.
.

BUT... in my defense... he never liked my camera to begin with, although I imagine buying the flash didn't help him to love it any more...


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## e.rose (Mar 2, 2011)

Haha!  I'm fairly certain that's how Robin feels...


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2011)

"*"I have no idea what I'm doing"* usually followed by, "but I want to shoot weddings."


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like what Bitter might bring back from shooting that wedding with a pinhole....minus the furry paw (maybe)


----------



## jaktho (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha! that's some photo you have there, it really made me smile since I&#8217;m a dog-lover. Having the dog take the picture is something odd yet it was very cute. It is also a fresh take on photography since it&#8217;s something new. Putting the caption in the picture made it more interesting as well. It is always refreshing to see pictures like these especially in serious events like wedding and such.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha brilliant stuff!
I hope the photographer at my wedding is a little more professional and not so hairy :lmao:


----------

